# Timex Electronic "telephone Dial" Watch



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I recently got this watch as a part of a 4 watch set (along with a Wittnauer Electro-Chron that I was really looking for):










What's the scoop with these watches? I have seen one before and I thought it was a pretty nifty example of styling from the '70's.

The case, unfortunately, is chrome plated base metal - it IS in decent order, but certainly not perfect. The dial looks very good, and the day and date roll over smoothly. The watch is not working though, but I have not tried a battery.

Any thoughts about this one?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I recently got this watch as a part of a 4 watch set (along with a Wittnauer Electro-Chron that I was really looking for):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its kind of quirky and I quite like it I have never seen one like this before


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi MS that would be the diamond dial Wittnauer I had my eye on I would have bought it but just paid out on that NOS juvinea electric with the landeron movement and a couple of others as well. BTW like the telephone dial on the Timex.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Timex made a few versions using this dial, and yes it is called the "telephone dial" :yes:

Comes in Mechanical versions as well, ISTR both auto and manual wind as well as the electronic. There are also colour variations, black dial as well as the one shown. It's quite collectable amongst Ticka aficionados. Knut or Watchnutz, maybe PG will have more info. The movement is a standard Timex electric, check the balance wheel and hairspring are free and not kinked using a loupe, if not, stick a battery in and it should go without too musch trouble. Unfortuneately, I've seen a few that have suffered from "botcherism", folks tend to slacken the "bridge" part and the hairspring gets rumpled under or over itself!, and thus, to use a highly tecvhnical term, it gets "flutched"









HTH a bitty


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Another lot bid on and lost!  You guys are killing me! 

As Mel said, Timex made the telephone dial in every movement they had. Here is my quartz/balance one. Having worked in the telephone industry for 34 years, I am particularly fond of the black dial with white number circles.










Try a battery first since these are a fairly hardy lot. Most of the time it will take a little shake to excite the balance and get it going


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> Hi MS t*hat would be the diamond dial Wittnauer I had my eye on* I would have bought it but just paid out on that NOS juvinea electric with the landeron movement and a couple of others as well. BTW like the telephone dial on the Timex.


If it is any consolation to you I am giving the the diamond dial Electro-Chron to Silver Hawk as a "thank you" present for all the work he has done for me particularly and this forum in general.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Another lot bid on and lost!  You guys are killing me!
> 
> As Mel said, Timex made the telephone dial in every movement they had. Here is my quartz/balance one. Having worked in the telephone industry for 34 years, I am particularly fond of the black dial with white number circles.
> 
> ...


Any idea more specifically what year Timex would have made this watch with the electronic movement? This is probably not a watch I will keep. Any ideas about value?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I would say it is a 1974 catalog #769502 that sold for 35 USD back then. You can verify by removing the crystal and style ring. That will expose a series of numbers on the very edge of the dial. The numbers to the left of the 6 are the catalog # as above and the numbers on the right would be the movement and the year. (last two digits are the year).

Hard to say value but It would not be alot most likely. I would see what others are going for out on the bay. I have been surprised at how much some Timexes are going for lately.


----------



## fluidchappers (May 22, 2009)

sonyman said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I recently got this watch as a part of a 4 watch set (along with a Wittnauer Electro-Chron that I was really looking for):
> ...


Wow...stunning looking watch. Really like the finish on it too


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm just too easily lead :cry2:

Too easily tempted :cry2:

Snaffled this one off the bay - at a quite reasonable (so I think) Â£18



















The caseback made me smile - making a feature of "Dust Resistance" when actually there's quite a lot of it on the dial!










But I'm not going to do anything about it until it absolutely has to have a service - it's unlikely to be a frequent wearer, I just loved the dial & had to have it when I saw one!


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's a shot of all three. (They posed for this  )

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

electrified said:


> Here's a shot of all three. (They posed for this  )
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Nice one - mine is now hurtling towards Scotland, complete with kilt and sporran, to take up residence at Mel's.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Nice one - mine is now hurtling towards Scotland, complete with kilt and sporran, to take up residence at Mel's.


Mel, where is my money? :lol:


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

langtoftlad said:


> I'm just too easily lead :cry2:
> 
> Too easily tempted :cry2:
> 
> ...


I was watching this auction as well, thinking of bidding on it. Its good to see it found a good home with a fellow forum member.

It looks much better than the sellers' pics lead me to believe!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's arrived and I'm tickling it here and there till it works fully, I'm sure it likes it here! It'll be going for a bath soon! :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one - mine is now hurtling towards Scotland, complete with kilt and sporran, to take up residence at Mel's.
> ...


You know the saying Paul "The cheque's in the post!" :rofl:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mel said:


> It's arrived and I'm tickling it here and there till it works fully, I'm sure it likes it here! It'll be going for a bath soon! :yes:


Glad to see it's arrived Mel. That was pretty good service from Canada. See, cross-Atlantic cooperation IS possible!

Hope the watch works out for you.


----------

